# Dr. says labs are normal? What to do now?



## HoppyFomly (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello! I had been feeling all out of whack. I am having anxiety,brain fog tired all of the time, no energy, needing to lay down during the day due to feeling SO tired, giving out of breath w/the least bit of activity and a long list of other issues. I finally went to GP and told him I couldn't handle feeling this way. He ran labs. (TSH + Free T4) (Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)) (Lipid Panel With LDL/HDL Ratio)

Nurse called and said labs were normal, that he wanted to put me on Cymbalta 30. Dr. had told me that if the labs showed up okay that he wanted to lift my mood and hopefully get my energy levels back up. I told him that if he was talking about anti-depressants that he should know that there isn't a one that I've tried in the past that did me any good. They always kept me feeling down or even worse. I told the nurse the same thing when she called. She said they did her the same way. SO....what do I do now? From doing my own research, I get that I am within range on some things, but some seem on the high side or low side to "normal" HELP!! 

TSH 0.716 u IU/mL 0.450 - 4.500

T4, Free (Direct) 1.23 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77

This is one of the things on the back that was flagged, but not told to me that it is anything to be concerned over.

RDW 15.2 h % 11.5 / 14.5

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Indicates mixed population of small and large RBCs; immature RBCs tend to be larger. For example, in iron deficiency anemia or pernicious anemia, there is high variation (anisocytosis) in RBC size (along with variation in shape - poikilocytosis), causing an increase in the RDW
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test/

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi and welcome!

Looks like you may have pernicious anemia. Has doc talked to you about this? And guess what; not unusual in thyroid patients.

It appears that you need more in depth testing and I will list info about RDW above as well as the tests. FREE T3 would be an important test as well as these antibodies.

And I will comment that if your doctor does not address your high RDW, you may be smart to find a better doctor.

Only a psychiatrist is qualified to Rx anti-depressants. So stick to your guns on that issue!


----------



## HoppyFomly (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you Andros! I have read part of what you suggested and will read the rest. Thank you for getting back w/me. 

I would love to list the back page of my report as far as the WBC and a host of other abbreviated letters, (Result, Unit, Expected Values) I'm assuming they are worth something, although I don't understand them? :confused0006:

I have so many issues and know there is something wrong, somewhere and just not sure where to start. I thought I had started by going in that week when I was at my whits end of not feeling good. My mother was diagnosed that same week from her blood work and told to come in for an ultrasound, which showed nodules. Dr.(we have the same, she has insurance...I don't  ) Dr. put her on Synthroid, I think it's 50 mg. I know it's 50 something, told her to come back in a month. After finding her nodules, he did tell her to tell me that I should come in for an ultrasound. But it's not like anyone from his office has told me this. Of course it is a small town dr. and I guess he just assumes that is good enough lol I honestly can't afford an ultrasound until I can get the blood work paid down. I guess I'm just at a loss as to knowing my body is saying one thing, the Dr says another and I'm tired of sounding like a hypochondriac to my family and I just kind of shut down to some, because of feeling so bad.

I'm new to this, so I'm not sure what is going to show up where. I'm hoping my lab results are the 3 attachments. Sorry if they are out of order. Please forgive me. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## HoppyFomly (Apr 17, 2015)

My maternal grandmother had her goiter taken out, not sure of her thyroid history in general other than that and she passed away at such a young age...50.

I think all of this started around 5 1/2 years ago when vertigo hit me out of no where and I hit the floor, sick as a dog, couldn't walk straight for a couple of weeks. Have had it ever since, but not as bad as that. (Had my mother to do the Epley Maneuver and it helped) Stress is a big factor for me, as well as knee pain, hip pain, elbow...Dr. said it sounded like rheumatoid, but no blood/tests have been drawn up for a complete answer. I am 5'7" 142lbs, peri-menopausal, and I'm sure ALL of that stuff and just getting older (just turned 50) are a part of life. But this feeling tired all the time and the other symptoms are for the dang birds!! lol Sorry, I just had forgotten to mention about my grandmothers goiter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If the doctor does the ultra-sound, maybe he will "work" w/you? And you could start taking iron; that would help a lot!

My husband and I never had insurance until Medicare. I "understand" more than you would care to think. I hope this turns around for you.

Hugs,


----------



## HoppyFomly (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks again 

Yes, I'm pretty sure he would work w/me. How much iron? Iron from you thinking the anemia thing? I'm assuming an iron supplement of some sort? Did any of those WBC/abbreviatons seem on the high side to you? Even though they are all in the "normal" range?? Is that why you suggested iron? I know and I understand you aren't a dr. 

Just from looking over this forum for a little while, seems a lot of you have done your "homework" I'm trying, but just not sure what adds up to what. lol When I get out I will pick me up some iron. I already take B-12 supplements, but can't tell that they really help and I've been taking them for a few years now. Vitamins in general make me nauseated. I keep Nausene meds in my cabinet!


----------

